# Looking for Fulfillment



## tshirts2000 (May 20, 2013)

*Looking for Fulfillment / Please Help*

Hi, I am looking for a fulfillment center that can do:

blind drop shipping, no minimum order, DTG (direct to garment) for t-shirts / hoodies, other various clothing... and embroidery for caps, etc... ideally i would love if they could do all over printing for t-shirts. 

this is for a new brand, so I really need great quality printing.

relabeling, tag removal, packaging (these would be a bonus if I could have them done and still make $5+ per shirt, selling around 20-22. 

I am thinking to use deco network, so customers can customize their items using my artwork & then I guess I will have to forward the orders to the fulfillment center & possibly the apparel supplier manually, which is ok as I am starting out small/slow, but def. not ideal. it would be even greater if they had deconetwork & I could somehow link our sites to make it automated. I have no real tech abilities, so if there is any real tech ability required to do this, i couldn't do it nor probably pay some enough to do it for me unfortunately  

Thank you for any help/advice you may be able to offer?


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Fulfillment / Please Help*

Zazzle is a good fulfillment company. The drawback is that they don't do all-over printing. DTG printing.


----------



## tshirts2000 (May 20, 2013)

unfortunately those co's - zazzle, cafe press, customink, etc... don't blind drop ship... but thank you for offering a suggestion...


----------



## Studio ell (Jun 16, 2013)

If you want to offer the customization option PODs(like zazzle) are in that range. However, you will not have a "brand", but a POD store since they don't offer branding options on tags or packaging (plus, brands are rather rigid, you can't go online and customize your Chanel branded tee). Also, I don't think you'll be able to sell for $22, more like $28-$32, which is rather expensive compared to a $15-$25 screen printed tee. 
I would try to find a small local printer and manage the branding and shipping myself ...and maybe reconsider the printing method.


----------



## tshirts2000 (May 20, 2013)

Thank you. These types of companies that I am looking for are out there. They are just not as easy to find as the more popular zazzle types. I have found a few, but I am trying to find a few more to see who can offer the best services & printing quality...


----------



## cobalt (Dec 3, 2010)

tshirts2000 said:


> Thank you. These types of companies that I am looking for are out there. They are just not as easy to find as the more popular zazzle types. I have found a few, but I am trying to find a few more to see who can offer the best services & printing quality...


Who are the few that you've found?


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Check out Galloree.com they dont do all over, but they do blind shipping and have lots of options and unbranded stores. Good Luck.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

stevem98 said:


> Check out Galloree.com they dont do all over, but they do blind shipping and have lots of options and unbranded stores. Good Luck.


Hey, just going through old posts, and trying to do my research. Been to your site, I noticed you have blank shirts, which is something I am looking at researching further. Can you let me know 

1. laptop sleeve, flip flops are they printed already or can we customise our own?

2. integration with shopify?


----------

